# Ver webcam en un picturebox de vb



## gatoton (Jun 18, 2009)

hola tengo un problemilla en un programa en vb que controla el puerto serie del pc (eso esta ok) pero el necesito integrarle una camara web para que se vea lo que sucede de forma remota mi gran duda es que no tengo idea de como se puede ver la imagen que proyecta la camara web por ejemplo en un picturebox espero que me ayuden 

(resumen si me enrede  necesito ver en 1 picture box la camara web conectada en el pc la camara es usb tipica y no quiero sacar fotos ni nada solo ver lo que muestre la camara (la camara no esta conectada en 1 pc remoto) .) aps tengo visual basic 2008 express


----------

